# Sticky  Vince McMahon officially back on the board of WWE



## Smark1995

SEC-Show


----------



## The People's H2O




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I feel this was his plan all along. Let's go to the Winchester, have a nice cold pint, and wait for this all to blow over.

It blew over.


----------



## Chelsea

Oh boy.


----------



## Fearless Viper




----------



## La Parka

Triple Hs product was shit too so personally it doesn’t really make a whole lot of difference.

Locker room probably ain’t too thrilled though and I can’t blame them.


----------



## Interceptor88

Dude. I had just rekindled my love for WWE after a few years feeling complete apathy towards the product due to Vince's shittiness, and now this. At least it was fun for half a year.


----------



## Prosper

Hahahaha


----------



## Freelancer

The old man couldn't have stayed away forever, his ego wouldn't allow it. Everyone should of saw this coming.


----------



## Black Metal

When you're too rich and old to read the room or your limitations. Hell, even your scandals.

I'm not surprised he is back. Wonder how many years we'll have to deal with his crap.


----------



## Tomzy95

Hell incoming


----------



## Seth Grimes

Where is the "man don't give a fuck" option


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Again, this forum owes me an apology.


----------



## THE_OD

Damn.
All the wrestlers who have been resigned the last couple of months are probably anxious as all hell right now.

Too bad for Cody and The Rock. Roman is facing Brock Lesnar at mania now xD


----------



## Screwball

THE GENETIC JACKHAMMER


----------



## FrankieDs316

This asshole forced himself and the 2 others onto the board. He really would rather see himself burn the company down then see it succeed without him. The only good news so far is that he has not been voted as chairman. It takes 6 votes to do so. Im gonna LOL is his own daughter votes not to make him chairman.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Ha. As much as I enjoyed seeing him take a hit, Vince returning will be just as funny as when he left. I love chaos.


----------



## thevardinator

Vinces mother lived until 101, he could have another 20+ years in the tank.


----------



## Dickhead1990

And just like that, the flow of talent will move back towards AEW. I'm not gonna lie, this definitely makes for fun news!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

William Regal showing up to Rampage tonight......


----------



## Prescott1189

*Wait a minute everybody before y'all jump the gun and say it's going to be bad and how he's gonna switch the storylines in the creative role? He's not gonna be doing the creative roles in WWE so HHH will still be running day to day creative roles and talents. He'll just be doing media rights and potentially selling. If he wanted to come back in those roles, he would have to get voted in from the Board of Directors which I don't think they gonna do that.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

thevardinator said:


> Vinces mother lived until 101, he could have another 20+ years in the tank.


She didn't spend a good portion of her life with a needle in her ass though he doesn't have that long


----------



## Jedah

FrankieDs316 said:


> This asshole forced himself and the 2 others onto the board. He really would rather see himself burn the company down then see it succeed without him. The only good news so far is that he has not been voted as chairman. It takes 6 votes to do so. Im gonna LOL is his own daughter votes not to make him chairman.


Total disaster for the entire company. Can't see Stephanie or Nick Khan voting to make him chairman but who knows. Vince is going to fight a civil war if he needs to. Can't imagine the sponsors and networks like this very much.

Just totally selfish and short-sighted, so typical Boomer shit as someone said in the other thread.


----------



## Fart Houndation

Smark1995 said:


> SEC-Show


I bet he’s already got someone writing about 20 future endeavours tweets


----------



## WWE2014

For the WWE this is a baaaaad start to the year.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Vinnie BAC



I had to


----------



## Freelancer

So how long before everyone loses their last names again?


----------



## ShiningStar

thevardinator said:


> Vinces mother lived until 101, he could have another 20+ years in the tank.


But she wasn't taking insane wrestling Bumps or Roiding up in her 50's. I am assuming anyway


----------



## Dark Emperor

Welcome back Vince!

Always will be the GOAT promoter.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Vince did this shit on January 6th. Lmao.

I can't handle the irony of Vince trying to aggressively reclaim him position after it he was agreed, by the majority, that he should leave. The irony is gonna have me laughing all day.


----------



## Cooper09

Oh well the hope was good while it lasted.


----------



## Dark Emperor

WWE shares actually up by 15.6% today in reaction to this news.

So much for the market not liking the news. Looks like the IWC is alone.

Welcome back Boss!


----------



## toon126

The mandem rocking up to that first board meeting of the year.









But seriously, the corporate world is the real life Game of Thrones. Nobody knows how to play it better than those who have been in it the longest.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Dark Emperor said:


> WWE shares actually up by 15.6% today in reaction to this news.
> 
> *So much for the market not liking the news. Looks like the IWC is alone.*
> 
> Welcome back Boss!


What's your take on how the IWC is reacting to the news of Vince's return?


----------



## Jedah

Dark Emperor said:


> WWE shares actually up by 15.6% today in reaction to this news.
> 
> So much for the market not liking the news. Looks like the IWC is alone.
> 
> Welcome back Boss!


It's short-term speculation about a possible sale.

If (when) Vince brings chaos to the company, that will rattle the stock price, at least for the moment.


----------



## Dark Emperor

IWC obviously don't like Vince as majority hate the product and his formula. You can see by the reactions on this forum and online.

But the market doesn't work that way. They probably see having Vince back in the fold as a steadier hand than a whole new team.

Plus the potential of a sale in near future means buying shares now can lead to an easy profit in the short term.


----------



## Irish Jet

Smackdown should open tonight with Vince coming out and firing William Regal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

it's gonna be a massacre

  


REMEMBER KIDS! RAMPAGE TONIGHT AT 10 ON TNT!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

As long as he's nowhere near creative since he's coming off of a 20 year streak of laughably bad booking; that's all that matters. Sell it, and he goneeeee for good.


----------



## Fearless Viper

And here I thought that 2022 was crazy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The potential sale is what’s boosting the price. That said, as long as Vince has no input on creative I couldn’t care less what he’s doing.


----------



## -PartsUnknown-

Boring rematches and the 24/7 championship is back on the menu! Also we would like to wish Wyatt, Kross, Strowman, Hit Row, Dexter Lumis, Johnny Gargano, William Regal well in their future endeavors.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> As long as he's nowhere near creative since he's coming off of a 20 year streak of laughably bad booking; that's all that matters. Sell it, and he goneeeee for good.


I agree with this. As long as he stays away from creative and the hiring and firing process im fine with him being on the board.


----------



## Thanks12

Lol i'm laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The one aspect where Vince is KING though is that he gets to continue to fuck bitches right underneath his wife's nose and there's not a damn thing she can do about it. I gotta give him that.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611379059669311489


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It must kill Vince that he can't take credit for AEW's downfall, though.


----------



## deadcool

A crook is returning to a company of crooks. Makes sense to me.


----------



## CivilMan61

Welcome back Vince Mac


----------



## Interceptor88

Dark Emperor said:


> IWC obviously don't like Vince as majority hate the product and his formula. You can see by the reactions on this forum and online.
> 
> But the market doesn't work that way. They probably see having Vince back in the fold as a steadier hand than a whole new team.
> 
> Plus the potential of a sale in near future means buying shares now can lead to an easy profit in the short term.


So you're saying you're fine he's back even if the way he manages the product and the roster is atrocious, because the stockholders are allegedly happy thanks to the sale rumours?

Are you a stock/shareholder? Because otherwise I can't understand why are you glad exactly.


----------



## ROHBot

as someone who doesnt watch or purchase anything from WWE, i dont care.

WWEs product stop being interesting to me when i found ROH. And id rather rewatch that promotion and the odd AEW, Impact, other feds match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611379059669311489


or…. The boss is back and we 3 gone XD


----------



## The Boy Wonder

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611379059669311489


Interesting that Vince's return is on January 6th.


----------



## The XL 2

LA Knight, William Regal, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt and Karrion Kross are sweating bullets right now, lmfao.


----------



## Skermac

board members should vote ro deny his return


----------



## Superkick

But Vince is not coming back ever again. @njcam said so








Bill Simmons, Chris Smith & The People At NetFlix...


I'll just leave this here.... (and say, I told ya so). Vince will still be involved.




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it's gonna be a massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER KIDS! RAMPAGE TONIGHT AT 10 ON TNT!!


Next up, the return of CM Punk to AEW.


----------



## DZ Crew

Dark Emperor said:


> WWE shares actually up by 15.6% today in reaction to this news.
> 
> So much for the market not liking the news. Looks like the IWC is alone.
> 
> Welcome back Boss!


This is likely due to the potential of a sale that's heavily rumored. With a huge sale they all benefit. As long as he doesn't take creative back I could care less.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Next up, the return of CM Punk to AEW.


its already happening 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616
luckily the work is coming to a close now and we can move on with the story


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its already happening
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616
> luckily the work is coming to a close now and we can move on with the story


Isn’t being right sickening at this point?

I’m almost getting bored of it.


----------



## Strike Force

Why are people acting as if Vince forcing his way onto the board due to his share in the company automatically means he'll be involved with creative again? You're either making a series of wild assumptions or have a fundamental misunderstanding of basic corporate structure. Possibly both.

Let's get back to reality: this is all about Vince seeing the sale of the company on the horizon and wanting to be a part of it. He wants to help negotiate the sale of his baby, the empire he created, instead of just sitting on the sidelines as a passive observer. Stop lamenting the fate of LA Knight or William Regal or whatever. This is all about being there when the McMahon name is broken from WWE once and for all, at least from an ownership standpoint.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

Face it, deep down we all knew that this day would come.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Interceptor88 said:


> So you're saying you're fine he's back even if the way he manages the product and the roster is atrocious, because the stockholders are allegedly happy thanks to the sale rumours?
> 
> Are you a stock/shareholder? Because otherwise I can't understand why are you glad exactly.


I don't mind him. For the first time in almost 10 years, i have skipped WWE after Clash of the Castle.

HHH isn't really that great for me. I do not care for guys like Gargono, Kross, The OC etc.

He buried my guy Austin Theory and nothing has really changed in terms of whos the top dog as Roman and Usos are still on top just like Vince era.

So makes no difference to me if he comes back, i didn't hate his product.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Strike Force said:


> Why are people acting as if Vince forcing his way onto the board due to his share in the company automatically means he'll be involved with creative again? You're either making a series of wild assumptions or have a fundamental misunderstanding of basic corporate structure. Possibly both.
> 
> Let's get back to reality: this is all about Vince seeing the sale of the company on the horizon and wanting to be a part of it. He wants to help negotiate the sale of his baby, the empire he created, instead of just sitting on the sidelines as a passive observer. Stop lamenting the fate of LA Knight or William Regal or whatever. This is all about being there when the McMahon name is broken from WWE once and for all, at least from an ownership standpoint.


Problem is Vince has been known to be a massive liar in the past. I hope he sticks to his word and just does what he said he will do but his past actions show he cant be trusted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Isn’t being right sickening at this point?
> 
> I’m almost getting bored of it.


they gonna say this was all unplanned - but you and i know whats what


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they gonna say this was all unplanned - but you and i know whats what


Your sig quote is what they’ll be licking for forgiveness for calling us stupid and wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Strike Force said:


> Why are people acting as if Vince forcing his way onto the board due to his share in the company automatically means he'll be involved with creative again? You're either making a series of wild assumptions or have a fundamental misunderstanding of basic corporate structure. Possibly both.
> 
> Let's get back to reality: this is all about Vince seeing the sale of the company on the horizon and wanting to be a part of it. He wants to help negotiate the sale of his baby, the empire he created, instead of just sitting on the sidelines as a passive observer. Stop lamenting the fate of LA Knight or William Regal or whatever. This is all about being there when the McMahon name is broken from WWE once and for all, at least from an ownership standpoint.


simple - if the chairman feels there is a creative direction that damages the potential sale of his company, he will change it

if there are talent which he feels is costing him more than they are making him (pro tip, likely people he fired before) - then they are affecting his profit and also damaging the potential sale of his company

i’ve been involved in 8 company sales or purchases - the press release he wrote, basically gives him carte blance to do whatever the fuck he wants that he deems needed to sell the business

and even then, a ’transaction Is not guaranteed’ as per his own documents

…. And i understand corporate structure fully / this is a murder waiting to happen


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!




----------



## Strike Force

FrankieDs316 said:


> Problem is Vince has been known to be a massive liar in the past. I hope he sticks to his word and just does what he said he will do but his past actions show he cant be trusted.


It's not a question of trust; I don't trust Vince as far as I can throw him. The point is that a company this size isn't a free-for-all. Even Vince, just by joining the board, doesn't automatically have a say in creative. Corporate structure doesn't work that way. 

Even if Vince demanded creative control again, the board has no particular reason to grant his request. Assuming Triple H is actually enjoying running creative, all he has to do is tell his wife to tell the board members to shoot down Vince's request, if he even decides to make one.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Jedah said:


> It's short-term speculation about a possible sale.
> 
> If (when) Vince brings chaos to the company, that will rattle the stock price, at least for the moment.


But by then Vince'll be chairman again and won't give a shit.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991

Eastwood said:


> Isn’t being right sickening at this point?
> 
> I’m almost getting bored of it.


Like I said yesterday, gonna be some butthurt marks on here.


I can't wait for Punk/FTR vs The Elite. 😎


----------



## ShadowCounter

Skermac said:


> board members should vote ro deny his return


Then he replaces more of them with stooges like he just did.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Vince McMahon is uncle Howdy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Only thing that could make this funnier is if he brought Russo back.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

I voted Yes. Not because I like Vince as a human or his creative direction, but because this gives WWE a chance to be sold to someone who _might_ be able to give this shit show a fresh coat of paint. I find Triple H's product just as boring as Vince's. I look forward to seeing WWE gutted, removing all the people who are in there now, feeding us the trash that it is WWE in 2023. I would keep the agents who are good at putting together matches, but for everything else creatively, we need new people, new vision, new culture around creative. So yes. Come back Vince. Sell this bitch. And hopefully the next owner(s) can bring this thing back from its 25 year slump.

Google says WWE is worth $6.38 billion. Like, is it even a big leap for Tony Khan to buy this thing? I fucking hope not. But it'd be interesting.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

HHH went too far with bringing back the nxt shiters


----------



## Kewf1988

Strike Force said:


> Why are people acting as if Vince forcing his way onto the board due to his share in the company automatically means he'll be involved with creative again? You're either making a series of wild assumptions or have a fundamental misunderstanding of basic corporate structure. Possibly both.
> 
> Let's get back to reality: this is all about Vince seeing the sale of the company on the horizon and wanting to be a part of it. He wants to help negotiate the sale of his baby, the empire he created, instead of just sitting on the sidelines as a passive observer. Stop lamenting the fate of LA Knight or William Regal or whatever. This is all about being there when the McMahon name is broken from WWE once and for all, at least from an ownership standpoint.


Vince is like Trump in many ways. Vince couldn't stand not being a part of WWE anymore, just like how Trump never accepted that he lost to Biden and helped incite an insurrection to try and stay president. The fact that this happened on January 6 as well is likely not a coincidence, as this is Vince forcing his way back in WWE. Knowing his ego, I doubt he'll be satisfied with anything other than complete control... this is Vince McMahon we're talking about here.


----------



## Riddle101

I just hope he doesn't bring back his personal lick arse, John Laurinaitis.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing

Great news, the Boss is back. 
The regime of Hunter sucked and he has to step in.


----------



## Serpico Jones

WWE trading halted due to upcoming announcement.


----------



## ShiningStar

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The potential sale is what’s boosting the price. That said, as long as Vince has no input on creative I couldn’t care less what he’s doing.


Just a little bit of input, Bring Back Dancing Shanky


----------



## Efie_G

What an absolute shit show. Vince should have just stayed away for good. We just may see WWE crumble once and for all.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Riddle101 said:


> I just hope he doesn't bring back his personal lick arse, John Laurinaitis.


It's like some of you don't know Vince at all. Johnny boy is packing as I type.


----------



## ROHBot

i would love it if Vince did actually try to sell it and the Kahns bought it.


seeing all the Vince sycophants head's exploding would be amazing


----------



## Fearless Viper

This has always been their plan all along.


----------



## Irish Jet

Strike Force said:


> It's not a question of trust; I don't trust Vince as far as I can throw him. The point is that a company this size isn't a free-for-all. Even Vince, just by joining the board, doesn't automatically have a say in creative. Corporate structure doesn't work that way.
> 
> Even if Vince demanded creative control again, the board has no particular reason to grant his request. Assuming Triple H is actually enjoying running creative, all he has to do is tell his wife to tell the board members to shoot down Vince's request, if he even decides to make one.


All sources are saying that Vince wants to sell it under conditions that he’ll still be in power.

I could see a Saudi or Qatari consortium buy it and be quite happy to give Vince free rein.


----------



## orited

i support a football club in england called arsenal and how i feel about this is the exact same way i felt about the arsene wenger exit for what it is worth i didnt want wenger/mcmahon gone from the company/club completely they both gave so much to make both what they are today but both companies need to move on from these people and go in different directions so id have vince in the company in some sort of capacity but not necessarily with the roles and responsibilities he had


----------



## ROHBot

Irish Jet said:


> All sources are saying that Vince wants to sell it under conditions that he’ll still be in power.
> 
> I could see a Saudi or Qatari consortium buy it and be quite happy to give Vince free rein.


That would be insane. i could actually see it happening.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Interceptor88 said:


> So you're saying you're fine he's back even if the way he manages the product and the roster is atrocious, because the stockholders are allegedly happy thanks to the sale rumours?
> 
> Are you a stock/shareholder? Because otherwise I can't understand why are you glad exactly.


As of right now there is zero indication that he has or will have anything to do with creative decisions. Until that changes any talk about it is meaningless nonsense.


----------



## Serpico Jones

MonkasaurusRex said:


> As of right now there is zero indication that he has or will have anything to do with creative decisions. Until that changes any talk about it is meaningless nonsense.


Come on. Creative control is what Vince loves the most.

Its only a matter of time.


----------



## ROHBot

MonkasaurusRex said:


> As of right now there is zero indication that he has or will have anything to do with creative decisions. Until that changes any talk about it is meaningless nonsense.


meaningless is a stretch based on history.


----------



## FrankieDs316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611392964529623053
Right now he is not chairman.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Serpico Jones said:


> Come on. Creative control is what Vince loves the most.
> 
> Its only a matter of time.


I'm not suggesting otherwise but until it's the case whining about it means nothing.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Smart business move, he knows the fans will be buzzing about this. That other guy in charge just wasn’t cutting the mustard.


----------



## ROHBot

i hope this means more classic content on the network for me to eventually watch on dailymotion

cause fuck giving WWe money


who am i fooling...the network is mostly for reality shows and the current product


----------



## One Shed

Summary of William Regal's January:


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611390630336552960
Let's hope Netflix run a series on all of this.


----------



## The Frisky




----------



## Solf

lmao we're fucked


----------



## FrankieDs316

_

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611394883142516737_


----------



## Chelsea

Stickied


----------



## DUD

Tony Khan must be having so much fun in his room with his wrestling toys right now.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Slime the traitors

Tbh W


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MonkasaurusRex said:


> As of right now there is zero indication that he has or will have anything to do with creative decisions. Until that changes any talk about it is meaningless nonsense.


Yeah cause the ego maniac control freak will stop at just being back on the board the fucking copium here is amazing


----------



## Comp85t

I’m so elated that Vincen, Kennedy, McMAHON is back!

Now Lacey’s reign as WWE champion will BEGIN.


----------



## yeahright2

On the board? Fine.
Head of creative or talent relations? No. His time has passed.


----------



## Jedah

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611390630336552960
> Let's hope Netflix run a series on all of this.












"MORE DAMMIT!"


----------



## zkorejo

Wasn't a fan of Triple H creative but it's heads and shoulders above Vince's shit booking. 

He will be back in the go position and yelling at his personal bitch Michael Cole by WrestleMania. 

What a Manuever!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yeah cause the ego maniac control freak will stop at just being back on the board the fucking copium here is amazing


Dude NOBODY here seems to be suggesting he won't take back control I'm just not going to whine about it until it happens. Even then I won't whine about it because if the show is bad I know how to change the channel.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Kewf1988 said:


> Vince is like Trump in many ways. Vince couldn't stand not being a part of WWE anymore, just like how Trump never accepted that he lost to Biden and helped incite an insurrection to try and stay president. The fact that this happened on January 6 as well is likely not a coincidence, as this is Vince forcing his way back in WWE. Knowing his ego, I doubt he'll be satisfied with anything other than complete control... this is Vince McMahon we're talking about here.




*#NeverForgetWrestlemania23*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

zkorejo said:


> Wasn't a fan of Triple H creative but it's heads and shoulders above Vince's shit booking.


What part is “head and shoulders” above with Triple H’s booking? I see mostly the same old shit.


----------



## zkorejo

Eastwood said:


> What part is “head and shoulders” above with Triple H’s booking? I see mostly the same old shit.


No pointless rematches 8 times in a row with exactly the same matches. Matches have more weight. Promos feel less forced. Midcard titles and feuds have some sort of thought put into them. The roster felt like they were actually enjoying wrestling.. no shit comedy. No shitty bad segments just to please one man. No forced pushes. 

And I can't help but feel... Sami Zayn/Bloodline storyline wouldn't have gotten as much importance as it did with Vince. Survivor Series would have been Lesnar vs Reigns again.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Crusher Blackwell said:


> William Regal showing up to Rampage tonight......
> 
> 
> View attachment 148300


Classic hahaha


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611407338589536260


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Stickied


That kind of sounds like something too.🥵


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer says Vince expects to be voted back as chairman of the board.

WWE holding a all hands on deck emergency zoom session this afternoon at 3:30pm.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Serpico Jones said:


> WWE holding a all hands on deck emergency zoom session this afternoon at 3:30pm.


i wonder if the wrestlers will attend

cause the statement said ‘all employees’

and if they have to attend…. Well… independent contractor goes out the window, doesn’t it?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Nice to see that 2023 is picking up where 2022 left off in being one of the wildest years in wrestling.


----------



## Blade Runner

HHH didn't improve the product one bit, so Vince coming back won't change anything for the better or for the worse. Things will continue to suck until a true visionary comes along to handle creative.


----------



## Kishido

Bye bye Gargano and Co


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Official statement from WWE.


----------



## kenetic2002

Let's make one thing absolutely clear. Vince's intention is to regain control of the company in its entirety. He already has mention to friends that he received bad advice and shouldn't have never resigned.

This media rights BS and selling the company is all a smokescreen. As the largest shareholder he can veto any deal while he is relaxing on the beach in Florida. There is no need for him to be part of the board to do any of that. My prediction is that he will likely wait until cracks start to appear in Triple H's creative strategy and ratings start to drop at an alarming rate to make his comeback as Head of Creative. This is becoming a trend in the world of business, with Iger returning to Disney and the Starbucks founder returning to his role as CEO. They just can't leave it seems.

If he does agree to sell in the future. It will likely be to a large investment group to take the company private or something to what UFC did with Endeavor. But the agreement being that he would remain in control of the company. A public company like Disney or a Comcast wouldn't be interested in that type of deal, but a group of large private investors would be more willing.


----------



## hunterxhunter

Dickhead1990 said:


> And just like that, the flow of talent will move back towards AEW. I'm not gonna lie, this definitely makes for fun news!


I hope Tony will be smart this time and don't hire them 
They showed their true colors when triple h took the power 
And they start talking shit about aew nonstop 
Now they will pretend that they like aew now lol


----------



## DUD

Just realised it's January 6th 😂. 

"THEY'VE STORMED THE WWE CAPITAL!"


----------



## giantmonster2

it was clear he was going to return sooner or later...i guess it would be within 1 yr.. but he is obsessed with the wwe more than anyone else....hes most likely furious at the low third hr viewership in the last few weeks and decided to return


Fart Houndation said:


> I bet he’s already got someone writing about 20 future endeavours tweets





-PartsUnknown- said:


> Boring rematches and the 24/7 championship is back on the menu! Also we would like to wish Wyatt, Kross, Strowman, Hit Row, Dexter Lumis, Johnny Gargano, William Regal well in their future endeavors.


haha yea ,them clowns will be demoted or fired,no question about that....


----------



## Geeee

ROHBot said:


> i would love it if Vince did actually try to sell it and the Kahns bought it.
> 
> 
> seeing all the Vince sycophants head's exploding would be amazing


I'm a part of the Dub Cult but this would be terrible for wrestling. Gotta have at least two options for a healthy business


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Looks like were stuck with him until he's dead.


----------



## giantmonster2

its most likely wwe will be sold to disney or amazon,but most likely disney since they have some minor tv deals to broadcast raw or sd elsewhere...
hhh did nothing but bring back losers who pretty much nobody wanted back apart from hardcore fans and lower viewership in the third hr with boring women's matches main eventing raw for no good reason at all and a few minor changes made zero difference overall...its simply a modified version of what it was under vince....


----------



## ROHBot

Geeee said:


> I'm a part of the Dub Cult but this would be terrible for wrestling. Gotta have at least two options for a healthy business


i was just joking around


----------



## Random360

Thank god clean house Vince. This is your wrestlemania 

Roman reigns vs rock. Dump triple hgh of second option
Ronda vs Becky fuck off triple h. Just because she lost steam doesn't mean you drop something planned

Cena vs Austin T make him strong

Time to get those rehires fired again except Wyatt.


----------



## Buddy29

As much as I hate to say it, this could work out fine if he really is only back to facilitate the next media rights deals. He always seems to shock me with how much money he is able to get in his TV deals, so he must be really good in that aspect anyway. 

Again, only if he focused all of his attention exclusively on that aspect and no creative......but we all know that isn't happening, no matter what anyone says publicly.


----------



## Caesar the Bard

FrankieDs316 said:


> _
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611394883142516737_


This.

The likeliest scenario is that Vince eventually ends up in front of a judge.

What a mess.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Caesar the Bard said:


> This.
> 
> The likeliest scenario is that Vince eventually ends up in front of a judge.
> 
> What a mess.


and he has so much against him right now that no judge should side with him.


----------



## SolarPowerBat

Get him back on TV ASAP in a very real authority/returning pos role


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I'm a part of the Dub Cult but this would be terrible for wrestling. Gotta have at least two options for a healthy business


yes, please - khan does not need to throw his hat in the ring

at most he can buy some assets / brands



Random360 said:


> Thank god clean house Vince. This is your wrestlemania
> 
> Roman reigns vs rock. Dump triple hgh of second option
> Ronda vs Becky fuck off triple h. Just because she lost steam doesn't mean you drop something planned
> 
> Cena vs Austin T make him strong


don’t you mean ‘Cena v Theory’  


no austins here PAL


----------



## Jedah

Geeee said:


> I'm a part of the Dub Cult but this would be terrible for wrestling. Gotta have at least two options for a healthy business


I have no doubt that the improvement in WWE's product forced Tony Khan to get his head out of his mark ass and get his act together with AEW's content, which he's done since Full Gear.

It's very important to have healthy competition for both companies.


----------



## Prescott1189

Scissor Me Daddy-O!! said:


> I feel this was his plan all along. Let's go to the Winchester, have a nice cold pint, and wait for this all to blow over.
> 
> It blew over.


Actually he has no control of


giantmonster2 said:


> its most likely wwe will be sold to disney or amazon,but most likely disney since they have some minor tv deals to broadcast raw or sd elsewhere...
> hhh did nothing but bring back losers who pretty much nobody wanted back apart from hardcore fans and lower viewership in the third hr with boring women's matches main eventing raw for no good reason at all and a few minor changes made zero difference overall...its simply a modified version of what it was under vince....


Who tf are you to say HHH brought back losers? So you saying he should book the same talent getting pushed over and over again? I think you should peep other pro wrestling shows cause you sound like a true WWE hating clown.


----------



## Barty

Fucking Teflon Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Random360 said:


> Thank god clean house Vince. This is your wrestlemania
> 
> Roman reigns vs rock. Dump triple hgh of second option
> Ronda vs Becky fuck off triple h. Just because she lost steam doesn't mean you drop something planned
> 
> Cena vs Austin T make him strong


Vince coming back doesn’t make Dwaynes schedule suddenly clear, before he left he ( Vince) was clearly setting up Cody to face Reigns which is still most likely the plan.

Why would you NOT change plans if wrestlers are losing steam? Why would you put a match on nobody wants to see as they’ve already seen it and most people don’t give a fuck about one of the people in the match (Ronda) as opposed to something fresher?

Who wins Cena vs Austin T with Austin going iver is something I wouldn’t mind seeing them though.


----------



## Random360

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Vince coming back doesn’t make Dwaynes schedule suddenly clear, before he left he ( Vince) was clearly setting up Cody to face Reigns which is still most likely the plan.
> 
> Why would you NOT change plans if wrestlers are losing steam? Why would you put a match on nobody wants to see as they’ve already seen it and most people don’t give a fuck about one of the people in the match (Ronda) as opposed to something fresher?
> 
> Who wins Cena vs Austin T with Austin going iver is something I wouldn’t mind seeing them though.


The second they hint at Ronda and Becky there will be huge pops. The second they meet eye to eye. Even a blind wolf can predict that unlike triple h blinded by IWC.

Vince can persuade the rock better. Triple h was literally begging on TV for the rock. He also is surrendering by having a backup option.

A half releavant Ronda >>> then an nxt female or whatever they decide to pulled out. An absolute joke triple h is for even contemplating dropping that match


----------



## booyakas

La Parka said:


> Triple Hs product was shit too so personally it doesn’t really make a whole lot of difference.
> 
> Locker room probably ain’t too thrilled though and I can’t blame them.


lesnar and theory are thrilled for sure.


----------



## Random360

I don't know about the lockeroom this is props last time you are going to get feedback from the creator of wwe.

For new superstars they would be hyped to have essientially wrestling god giving them knowledge


----------



## Zappers

What's the Over/Under Vince shows up on SD tonight?


----------



## chronoxiong

He really wont go away until the day he is dead.


----------



## Banez

I enjoyed WWE programming more after he was gone, they made changes that i wanted to see. Namely stars interacting with other people while feuding with specific people which is what i like to see more in the show. It needs to feel like a program where they can run into co-workers despite not having any feud with them.

I'll be interested to see if the programming direction changes into same old shit and no attempts on new stars being made.


----------



## ROHBot

Random360 said:


> I don't know about the lockeroom this is props last time you are going to get feedback from the creator of wwe.
> 
> For new superstars they would be hyped to have essientially wrestling god giving them knowledge


Heymans already there


----------



## LongPig666

As a sanctimonious workrate obsessed indy smark who loves AEW and worships TK (hallowed be his name), I think people should give Vince a chance.

Let him take control of creative again and see how it goes. He might even increase ratings and if not, well, sell the company to Amazon. They did a great job with "Rings of Power". What could go wrong?


----------



## holy

So what happens if Vince sells WWE? How is the product gonna look like? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

^ How are we supposed to know???

Depends who buys it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Congratulations to Mr McMahon. We are all very proud of you, sir.


----------



## Dr. Middy

holy said:


> So what happens if Vince sells WWE? How is the product gonna look like? Anyone have any idea?


As long as he sells it and never touches it again, or just never touches creative again, or spontaneously combusts into thin air, any of those are fine options.


----------



## Passing Triangles

If McMahon is coming back to facilitate the sale of the company isn't that a good thing?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611467596934840321


----------



## Lady Eastwood

People losing their diapers over nothing.


----------



## Jonnyd6187

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 148299
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this forum owes me an apology.


I said all along he would be back whether people like it or not he’s the owner lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Thankfully now Mr McMahon can sit back on the throne and re-fire all the jabronis that idiot HHH rehired that shoulda stayed fired.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jonnyd6187

I’m sure HHH will still be in charge of creative and all that stuff. For now at least. The product wasn’t that much different then Vince’s and he’s been doing ok.


----------



## Oracle

The GOAT is back where he belongs


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Doesn't really matter. The product is worse under HHH overall, even if he's more likely to give the talent an opportunity. The shows went from almost unwatchable under Vince to unwatchable under HHH. From quite a gap in quality above AEW to almost as bad as AEW. HHH books just like TK. No story context, random matches, no star power.

This really makes no difference.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hopefully we get Vince McMahon vs Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania so Mr McMahon can get his hand raised along with firing Bray Wyatt again.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

_Walks In Thread_

So Vince is back huh? Well, Good luck with that WWE fans..Or should I say Universe.

_Walks out of Thread_


----------



## Zappers

Eastwood said:


> ^ How are we supposed to know???
> 
> Depends who buys it.


Oh you'll know. I'll send you a video of me diving into a pool of cash.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

“That’s good shit Pal”!!!!


----------



## DQfinish

They might as well capitalize on this and make a huge power struggle storyline between Mr. McMahon and Triple H.


----------



## Fart Houndation

Smark1995 said:


> SEC-Show


If you don’t like it, your only real option is to organize a boycott


----------



## JTB33b

I hope he doesn't revert Theory back to that selfie gimmick.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*Then... Now... Together... Forever... Rinse... Repeat*


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Hahaha I knew he’d be back. WWE is still Vince’s company. He is the Tsar of wrestling until he dies. Triple H has done a terrible job taking over the reigns. War games and some of his signings were a failure. All these NXT dipshit nerds really thought Hunter would be better than Vince.


----------



## Prescott1189

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Doesn't really matter. The product is worse under HHH overall, even if he's more likely to give the talent an opportunity. The shows went from almost unwatchable under Vince to unwatchable under HHH. From quite a gap in quality above AEW to almost as bad as AEW. HHH books just like TK. No story context, random matches, no star power.
> 
> This really makes no difference.


What? My man please tune in to another pro wrestling company cause what you saying makes no sense at all. He's not doing the creative roles or running the business, he's only doing media rights and probably looking to sell the company smh. Y'all really be doing the most on these posts and wonder why people don't really be on here at all.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

There’s one thing Vince has over Triple H and that is respect from the big stars. Triple H is only liked by NXT wrestlers who haven’t drawn a dime. Vince has positive relationships with the likes of Rock, Cena, Austin, Lesnar, Ronda, etc. Some of these names are essential for this years Wrestlemania.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

People get mad at Vince's decisions and firings but over time it is usually proven that he was right all along.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

so is he going to fire everyone that triple h brought back? i don’t know why people even gave a shit he left. nothing was going to change with him gone.


----------



## Upstart474

I wonder when Vince will make an announcement that he is entering the Royal Rumble.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Fightful says Vince will not of part of creative what so ever.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No way I believe Vince is gonna be back on the board and the shows are gonna be half filled with guys he fired and saw nothing in.


----------



## JasmineAEW

If Vince is true to his word and stays out of the day to day affairs of the company - creative included - this could be a good thing. Rightly or wrongly, I think Vince carries a lot of weight in the entertainment world, and his presence would enhance any sale or rights deal.

The real question is, can Vince really keep his hands off the creative?

2023 is just six days old, and already it’s been a wild year for wrestling!


----------



## Stellar

Vince McMahon didn't fire anyone. Nick Khan mass released people. That part I feel like people are leaving out conveniently. One of Vince's stooges was in one of the releases by the way. William Regal had been employed in WWE for a really long time. It's not like Vince just one day decided to release him in particular. A lot of wrestlers and staff that had been employed by WWE for a really long time were all mass released by someone that has no connection to them. That's one of the reasons why Vince hired Nick Khan.

Anyway, as long as Vince stays away from creative. So far there isn't any indication that he is trying to take back every thing that was doing before but that could change of course. The guy is still being selfish and yes, WWE was harder to watch when he was running creative. Veer would still be getting a singles push on RAW if Vince still had his hands on creative. We would be getting boring MizTV talk shows every 2 weeks and constant rematches.


----------



## Seafort

WrestleMania 40 just became WrestleMania.
The US title just became a prop
Hospitals just became medical facilities



JasmineAEW said:


> If Vince is true to his word and stays out of the day to day affairs of the company - creative included - this could be a good thing. Rightly or wrongly, I think Vince carries a lot of weight in the entertainment world, and his presence would enhance any sale or rights deal.
> 
> The real question is, can Vince really keep his hands off the creative?
> 
> 2022 is just six days old, and already it’s been a wild year for wrestling!


If you think 2022 is wild, wait until you get six days into 2023!


----------



## laurelhenessy

The problem with Vince returning is talent morale. Yes, Vince has the respect of big stars, but Triple H has done a pretty good job of utilizing these legends the last few months that even they have nothing good words for the current WWE.

And you can actually see the current talent enjoying the work they're doing. It's no surprise that the last few months yielded some of the better matches, angles, and promos. Sure there are still problematic aspects to the shows but you can see people enjoying what they're doing. This resonates and translates to the audience.

I think this is still a transition period for WWE and whether or not Vince will take control of creative is the main question. 

Unfortunately, Vince has been at the helm for so long that nothing is new to him creatively. His reluctance to go for more upfront bookings or letting the story take its logical course is a product of him being at the helm for so long. He endeavors to try new things because everything seems 'old' to him. For example - his reluctance to go for factions or tournaments - even though these are generally okay and captivating enough - it's mostly because he's done it in the past that he doesn't want to see it again. Or even his reluctance to do drafts in the past (e.g. calling it superstar shakeup or wildcard bleh).

IMO though, I think Vince will not take on the creative role or day-to-day management for the time being. The fact that he has a sexual assault accusation hanging over his head is literal poison to any TV deal. No major network, especially in the current era, would be stupid enough to take on that reputational risk. It actually makes sense that he's Chair of the Board but will not be managing day-to-day operations. 

My sense is, if he indeed wants to take on the creative aspect and day-to-day management again, it will be after the TV deals are signed. I'm sure they have good lawyers that will draft those contracts that will essentially include stipulations that networks cannot back out due to morality or legal claims, so that when the time comes that he wants to take over, major networks cannot back out. There is strong demand for live entertainment right now so that is working well for WWE, but Vince should not press his luck. There are alternatives to wrestling out there. It may not be a wrestling show, but there are certainly live events that can take its place.


----------



## ShadowCounter

FrankieDs316 said:


> Fightful says Vince will not of part of creative what so ever.


You REALLY want to believe that, don't you?


----------



## FrankieDs316

ShadowCounter said:


> You REALLY want to believe that, don't you?


I have no reason not to until its confirmed


----------



## JasmineAEW

Seafort said:


> If you think 2022 is wild, wait until you get six days into 2023!


My bad! I fixed it. Thank you!


----------



## Charzhino

HHH brought this on himself by re-hiring so many deadbeat losers that Vince personally fired like Gargano, Hit Row Io Sky, etc. I would be pissed off as Im sure Vince was, to completely undermine his talent I.D ability.


----------



## YoungOldMan352

The People's H2O said:


>


Yesirrrrr lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611497310290067460
Possible buyer


----------



## gillbergisback

It's all fun and games until hundreds of million of dollars are at stake. Vince wants control of that and it's hard to argue he's wrong there as WWE is his company banishment or not.


----------



## Heath V

chronoxiong said:


> He really wont go away until the day he is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTDE]
> 
> 
> Did anyone ever think otherwise?


----------



## ROHBot

TheGreatBanana said:


> There’s one thing Vince has over Triple H and that is respect from the big stars. Triple H is only liked by NXT wrestlers who haven’t drawn a dime. Vince has positive relationships with the likes of Rock, Cena, Austin, Lesnar, Ronda, etc. Some of these names are essential for this years Wrestlemania.


lol but not drawing a dime means drawing nothing and that isnt even true. Nakamura has drawn, Kevin Owens has drawn...hell even Gargano has drawn.

I think a lot of you " Drawing is the only thing important " fans forget that its pretty hard to pin point who draws, especially when WWE always has crowds with whoever is on the roster.

maybe wrestling draws.


----------



## Londonlaw

I haven’t gone through all the pages on this thread, but has the theory been floated that this may ultimately end up being a smokescreen and that Vince is using a potential sale to get back in, and then leverage himself back into running the company again, with no sale taking place?

Personally, I think it’s way too early to correctly call what will happen, and it’ll probably take a few weeks for it to become more clear.

If some of the discipline in the product starts to disappear, the goofiness of old sharply increases and the older top stars (Cena, Lesnar, Rock, etc) find themselves in higher profile main event matches, in another re-jigged Wrestlemania card, then of course questions will start to be asked about Vince’s influence.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611497310290067460
> Possible buyer


apt AF

vince’ll be asked to run this too


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> apt AF
> 
> vince’ll be asked to run this too


"Make sure to throw in some Saudi citizenship for myself and my friend Donald, pal."


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Strictly from McMahon's perspective, he was given bad advice. 

In this day in age NEVER admit fault or step down or anything of that nature. No matter what the public evidence or outrage is, no matter if the feds come to your door with handcuffs and a warrant, NEVER admit guilt, apologize, resign, step down or anything of that nature. A month will pass, the mob will move on to the next outrage, and you'll have lost nothing.

Trying to "do the right thing" or repenting will get you nowhere. Just dig your heels in, stick to the "I didn't do anything, the accusations are baseless, frankly I pity the accusers and hope they find the help they need" angle, and in a few months no one will remember you were accused of anything.

Generally speaking, the only people that are held accountable for their actions these days are the ones who try and repent.


----------



## Upstart474

WWE won't be on sale until Vince dies. Vince came back and already fired the investigator to his "alleged misconduct" case(s) according to Sean Ross Sapp.


----------



## Irish Jet

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Strictly from McMahon's perspective, he was given bad advice.
> 
> In this day in age NEVER admit fault or step down or anything of that nature. No matter what the public evidence or outrage is, no matter if the feds come to your door with handcuffs and a warrant, NEVER admit guilt, apologize, resign, step down or anything of that nature. A month will pass, the mob will move on to the next outrage, and you'll have lost nothing.
> 
> Trying to "do the right thing" or repenting will get you nowhere. Just dig your heels in, stick to the "I didn't do anything, the accusations are baseless, frankly I pity the accusers and hope they find the help they need" angle, and in a few months no one will remember you were accused of anything.
> 
> Generally speaking, the only people that are held accountable for their actions these days are the ones who try and repent.


----------



## Awk

La Parka said:


> Triple Hs product was shit too so personally it doesn’t really make a whole lot of difference.
> 
> Locker room probably ain’t too thrilled though and I can’t blame them.


Did you expect it all to just turnaround overnight? It's literally been months. Sounds like a you problem.


----------



## Awk

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Strictly from McMahon's perspective, he was given bad advice.
> 
> In this day in age NEVER admit fault or step down or anything of that nature. No matter what the public evidence or outrage is, no matter if the feds come to your door with handcuffs and a warrant, NEVER admit guilt, apologize, resign, step down or anything of that nature. A month will pass, the mob will move on to the next outrage, and you'll have lost nothing.
> 
> Trying to "do the right thing" or repenting will get you nowhere. Just dig your heels in, stick to the "I didn't do anything, the accusations are baseless, frankly I pity the accusers and hope they find the help they need" angle, and in a few months no one will remember you were accused of anything.
> 
> Generally speaking, the only people that are held accountable for their actions these days are the ones who try and repent.


doubling down on scumbaggery and losing your soul in the process is a Trumpanzee philosophy which only works for sociopathic narcissists. There still are people that value learning from mistakes, building character and still have a moral conscience. For people that were born with empathy, there is a healing power in saying I'm sorry, not just a financial one.


btw the phrase is "in this day AND age" not "IN age"


----------



## La Parka

Awk said:


> Did you expect it all to just turnaround overnight? It's literally been months. Sounds like a you problem.


How long does it take to book a watchable wrestling show?

Raw and smackdown are worse than fucking dynamite and 99 percent of my posts are shitting on AEW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

THE_OD said:


> Damn.
> All the wrestlers who have been resigned the last couple of months are probably anxious as all hell right now.
> 
> Too bad for Cody and The Rock. Roman is facing Brock Lesnar at mania now xD


Considering how “meh” nearly all of HHHs signings have been that’s not a bad thing. The roster is bloated just for the sake of being bloated with none of the people HHH brought back amounting to anything. Even Braun has just become ass fingers sidekick.


----------



## therealhayden1

agreed triple h sucked


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

That sell talk is just a buncha hoo-hah gibberish. Vince is not made for retirement so he's coming back and *TAKING OVAH!








*


----------



## Wolf Mark

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Strictly from McMahon's perspective, he was given bad advice.
> 
> In this day in age NEVER admit fault or step down or anything of that nature. No matter what the public evidence or outrage is, no matter if the feds come to your door with handcuffs and a warrant, NEVER admit guilt, apologize, resign, step down or anything of that nature. A month will pass, the mob will move on to the next outrage, and you'll have lost nothing.
> 
> Trying to "do the right thing" or repenting will get you nowhere. Just dig your heels in, stick to the "I didn't do anything, the accusations are baseless, frankly I pity the accusers and hope they find the help they need" angle, and in a few months no one will remember you were accused of anything.
> 
> Generally speaking, the only people that are held accountable for their actions these days are the ones who try and repent.


I mainly agree but the idea at the time was that it was better for Vince to leave to not fuck up the potential sale. 

So now Vince threaten to fuck up the sale if he doesn't come back. He's sneaky that Vince. lol


----------



## TheGreatBanana

ROHBot said:


> lol but not drawing a dime means drawing nothing and that isnt even true. Nakamura has drawn, Kevin Owens has drawn...hell even Gargano has drawn.
> 
> I think a lot of you " Drawing is the only thing important " fans forget that its pretty hard to pin point who draws, especially when WWE always has crowds with whoever is on the roster.
> 
> maybe wrestling draws.


Who in the blue hell are you? Some random NPC. Gargano, Owens, Nakamura aren’t draws. Gargano especially will never be a draw. And it’s easy to tell who draws in WWE by their merch sales. Wrestling in general doesn’t draw, it’s the wrestlers, storylines, emotion that draws. Now get lost you random nobody.


----------



## Styl1994

Not saying it right but anyone truly shocked that he would do this probably believe the earth is flat.


----------



## TKOW

Wrestlezone said:


> WWE held a meeting on January 6, just a few hours after the company officially announced that former chairman and CEO Vince McMahon was returning to the board.
> 
> McMahon previously retired amid a board investigation into allegations of sexual misconduct and hush money on July 22. On January 5, the Wall Street Journal reported that McMahon intended to return and explore a potential sale of WWE. McMahon then confirmed his intentions in a press release before WWE announced his return the following day.
> 
> Per Fightful‘s Sean Ross Sapp, Stephanie McMahon, Nick Khan and Frank Riddick led the meeting, which was for all employees, not talent.
> 
> Mike Johnson of PWInsider reports that they emphasized that there will be no changes to WWE’s day-to-day management or their responsibilities right now, and that Vince McMahon’s return was a “big positive,” as it was intended to put the company in a position where it would “have everything they needed” to maximize revenues from future rights deals and explore a potential sale. It was noted that, with McMahon being back in the fold, the company would be on the same page regarding WWE’s path forward.
> 
> Additionally, Johnson wrote that the idea is for the company to examine potential sale offers prior to rights negotiations in order to see whether that would be more beneficial. It was also emphasized that a sale might not happen, and the final say would ultimately go to McMahon. Furthermore, the report stated that a “possible avenue” would be for WWE to go private again if that was “the best outcome for shareholders”. This was said to be a potential strategic option.
> 
> Sapp clarified that the possibility of going private was connected to a potential sale, and that the focus is maximizing rights fee deals and the potential price of a sale.
> 
> Update: Sapp later noted that it was reiterated that the creative process is not supposed to change as of now.
> 
> WrestleZone will provide more details as they become available.











Details About WWE Employee Meeting Following Vince McMahon's Return


WWE held a meeting on January 6, just a few hours after the company officially announced that Vince McMahon was returning to the board.




www.wrestlezone.com


----------



## JeSeGaN

Good.

Hopefully he kicks Trips and all his geeks back down to NXT, where no one gives a shit.


----------



## ROHBot

TheGreatBanana said:


> Who in the blue hell are you? Some random NPC. Gargano, Owens, Nakamura aren’t draws. Gargano especially will never be a draw. And it’s easy to tell who draws in WWE by their merch sales. Wrestling in general doesn’t draw, it’s the wrestlers, storylines, emotion that draws. Now get lost you random nobody.


lol

Watch your mouth little man.

and yes all those guys draw as the wrestling show itself draws. Especially in WWE. a huge portion of the fanbase( casuals) are parents bringing their kids and people going "cause its in town . they have no attachment to any wrestler, therefore they are drawn to the show itself. And though their kids may have their favourites, they are simply going wether their favourites are there or not. Think of it like a circus to these people. its not one act( trapeze for example) its the circus as the act itself.

merch is what determines what draws now? thats your stance now? .

in that case then all those guys draw as they all sell merch.

unless your next goalpost is a certain amount of merch... is that your next straw?

And dont use "blue hell" you mark. nothings worse than know-it-all wrestling fans using that lame Rock saying. its lame when he says it and its even lamer when his marks use it too.

now run along sunshine....


----------



## imscotthALLIN

I’d love to see Regal’s reaction to this.


----------



## Jedah

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That sell talk is just a buncha hoo-hah gibberish. Vince is not made for retirement so he's coming back and *TAKING OVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed, that is his plan. He doesn't really want to sell. That's a pretext to get the camel back in the tent.

But it's not going to be so easy for him to resume the power he had before.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Awk said:


> doubling down on scumbaggery and losing your soul in the process is a Trumpanzee philosophy which only works for sociopathic narcissists. There still are people that value learning from mistakes, building character and still have a moral conscience. For people that were born with empathy, there is a healing power in saying I'm sorry, not just a financial one.
> 
> 
> btw the phrase is "in this day AND age" not "IN age"


yes, i know the proper phrase, I was typing quickly and dont really proof read my posts anymore, it's not a choice that I only uppercase things half the time.

im not saying its the right or moral way of handling it. far from it. i literally started the post saying "from McMahon's perspective".

we're living in a Trumpian world. it sucks, and exemplifies the decline of American intelligence, but here we are. 

That twit congressional twit Kevin was just made speaker after spending three days licking the assholes of people with IQs lower than a lump of petemoss. We're in an amoral world, and I hate to say it but the people you're tlaking about, the people that want to learn from mistakes, build character, and have morals are the same people that bounce from outrage to outrage and in many cases eat their own. 

You have to play the game you're in, not the game you want to be in. if my fellow liberals understood that maybe we'd win more.


----------



## Jedah

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> We're in an amoral world, and I hate to say it but the people you're tlaking about, the people that want to learn from mistakes, build character, and have morals are the same people that bounce from outrage to outrage and in many cases eat their own.


Let's not pretend like the mob isn't as dumb and depraved as the people we're talking about here. In many ways they created this world, because their victims extend far beyond the people who deserved it like Vince, so now there's really no other choice. There's a reason why the constitution's creators feared mob rule even more than monarchy. We've seen why over and over again in the last decade.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You have to play the game you're in, not the game you want to be in. if my fellow liberals understood that maybe we'd win more.


What do you think about the new young leaders in your party, Hakeem Jeffries, Katherine Clark, and Pete Aguilar?


----------



## ThePegasusKid

ROHBot said:


> lol
> 
> Watch your mouth little man.
> 
> and yes all those guys draw as the wrestling show itself draws. Especially in WWE. a huge portion of the fanbase( casuals) are parents bringing their kids and people going "cause its in town . they have no attachment to any wrestler, therefore they are drawn to the show itself. And though their kids may have their favourites, they are simply going wether their favourites are there or not. Think of it like a circus to these people. its not one act( trapeze for example) its the circus as the act itself.
> 
> merch is what determines what draws now? thats your stance now? .
> 
> in that case then all those guys draw as they all sell merch.
> 
> unless your next goalpost is a certain amount of merch... is that your next straw?
> 
> And dont use "blue hell" you mark. nothings worse than know-it-all wrestling fans using that lame Rock saying. its lame when he says it and its even lamer when his marks use it too.
> 
> now run along sunshine....


jabroni


----------



## ROHBot

ThePegasusKid said:


> jabroni


Jabroni x 2


----------



## ThePegasusKid

ROHBot said:


> Jabroni x 2


it doesnt matter what you think

Could you imagine if Vince sold to Disney?

What would WWDisney even look like?


----------



## nunzioguy

ThePegasusKid said:


> it doesnt matter what you think
> 
> Could you imagine if Vince sold to Disney?
> 
> What would WWDisney even look like?


@Seafort Made a fantastic post a few months ago about how recasting characters and leveraging IP would work well. I’ll find the link later (and belatedly reply to it, apologies Seafort) but it’s something Disney would do.


----------



## Seafort

nunzioguy said:


> @Seafort Made a fantastic post a few months ago about how recasting characters and leveraging IP would work well. I’ll find the link later (and belatedly reply to it, apologies Seafort) but it’s something Disney would do.


Thank you!

I think that this was the discussion:









What would NBC/Disney do with WWE after purchase?


I would presume that the number one objective for an NBC or Disney in purchasing WWE would be content generation, and maintaining that for their television and streaming services would be paramount. To a more primitive extent, this was why Turner bought WCW in 1988. But after acquisition, what...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## nunzioguy

Seafort said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think that this was the discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would NBC/Disney do with WWE after purchase?
> 
> 
> I would presume that the number one objective for an NBC or Disney in purchasing WWE would be content generation, and maintaining that for their television and streaming services would be paramount. To a more primitive extent, this was why Turner bought WCW in 1988. But after acquisition, what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Just found it. Was in this discussion, but thanks for linking that thread too as I hadn’t seen it.









About recasting old characters


Every once in a while on this forum, I always see replies to posts about one day WWE (most likely when sold) will recast old characters. But let's have a deeper look at that. Would that actually happen? Will the twitter uproar accept it? Will Mark Callaway and Terry Bollea be pleased with it...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Punkhead

I haven't watched WWE in years, but I'm enjoying every second of what's happening with it right now. It's way more interesting than anything WWE has done in kayfabe in the past two decades.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Seafort said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think that this was the discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would NBC/Disney do with WWE after purchase?
> 
> 
> I would presume that the number one objective for an NBC or Disney in purchasing WWE would be content generation, and maintaining that for their television and streaming services would be paramount. To a more primitive extent, this was why Turner bought WCW in 1988. But after acquisition, what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


I had a read through this. I had a good laugh. However, if Disney was serious about buying WWE i doubt they'd actually integrate that much of it into their existing IPs.

Current day wrestling is a very niche product. It only appeals to young kids and diehards, it struggles to find a footing with general audiences. I can only see three reasons why the Big D would want to purchase them. A) Wrestling becomes very mainstream all of a sudden (I doubt it), 2) One of their competitors tries to edge their way into the business (which would likely mean they are in the process of buying WWE themselves), or Delta) Disney is interested in WWE's backlog of wrestling content (probably the most realistic in my mind).

Now if D did buy WWE I don't see the product changing much. I doubt there'd be a WWE ride at one of the parks, although I could see a smaller "History of American Wrestling Attraction Presented by WWE" at Epcot. Cross promotion is inevitable, I could see the Current Year Disney Starlet from Current Year Disney Sitcom hosting 'Mania every year. They could move NXT tapings to a Disney owned backlot, or possible on-site in a Disney park. 

Most of the focus would be on content generation for D+, which WWE already has a handle on due to the network. I don't think what they produce would be altered much since current day WWE is already a cleaned-up "Disney" version of what it used to be. Fox's content doesn't appear to have changed direction since Disney bought them. I could see a lot of the sponsor spots being taken up by upcoming Marvel/Star Wars films/tv shows. Touring would still be a thing, and obviously they're going to make the Mickey Mouse in John Cena attire, but most of WWE's presence in Disney product would be just on the peripheral. 

Probably the most significant thing that would happen would be that the Muppets get to host another episode of Raw. Personally I'd like to see a lowkey revival of old school wrasslin' on Main Street USA during 4th of July.

Being bought by Disney could mean death for them. So much of their costs are balanced out by Network subscriptions. Integration into D+ would mean that they're only getting a portion from what each subscriber pays. They wouldn't be able to put on shows the same way they do now. WWE would have to downsize to stay profitable, even with Big Daddy D behind them. Disney would know this going into the deal. Vince probably wouldn't realise it until it was too late. Why would Disney do this? They'd probably think there was more value in their legacy content than in their current IP. I'd say being bought would be a bad move, unless they get some agreement where Disney would keep them afloat for X amount of years while they adjust how they deliver their product to the new model.


----------



## Seafort

ThePegasusKid said:


> I had a read through this. I had a good laugh. However, if Disney was serious about buying WWE i doubt they'd actually integrate that much of it into their existing IPs.
> 
> Current day wrestling is a very niche product. It only appeals to young kids and diehards, it struggles to find a footing with general audiences. I can only see three reasons why the Big D would want to purchase them. A) Wrestling becomes very mainstream all of a sudden (I doubt it), 2) One of their competitors tries to edge their way into the business (which would likely mean they are in the process of buying WWE themselves), or Delta) Disney is interested in WWE's backlog of wrestling content (probably the most realistic in my mind).
> 
> Now if D did buy WWE I don't see the product changing much. I doubt there'd be a WWE ride at one of the parks, although I could see a smaller "History of American Wrestling Attraction Presented by WWE" at Epcot. Cross promotion is inevitable, I could see the Current Year Disney Starlet from Current Year Disney Sitcom hosting 'Mania every year. They could move NXT tapings to a Disney owned backlot, or possible on-site in a Disney park.
> 
> Most of the focus would be on content generation for D+, which WWE already has a handle on due to the network. I don't think what they produce would be altered much since current day WWE is already a cleaned-up "Disney" version of what it used to be. Fox's content doesn't appear to have changed direction since Disney bought them. I could see a lot of the sponsor spots being taken up by upcoming Marvel/Star Wars films/tv shows. Touring would still be a thing, and obviously they're going to make the Mickey Mouse in John Cena attire, but most of WWE's presence in Disney product would be just on the peripheral.
> 
> Probably the most significant thing that would happen would be that the Muppets get to host another episode of Raw. Personally I'd like to see a lowkey revival of old school wrasslin' on Main Street USA during 4th of July.
> 
> Being bought by Disney could mean death for them. So much of their costs are balanced out by Network subscriptions. Integration into D+ would mean that they're only getting a portion from what each subscriber pays. They wouldn't be able to put on shows the same way they do now. WWE would have to downsize to stay profitable, even with Big Daddy D behind them. Disney would know this going into the deal. Vince probably wouldn't realise it until it was too late. Why would Disney do this? They'd probably think there was more value in their legacy content than in their current IP. I'd say being bought would be a bad move, unless they get some agreement where Disney would keep them afloat for X amount of years while they adjust how they deliver their product to the new model.


WWE is going to have to come up with ways to replace or supplement its content rights revenue in an acquisition scenario. The content rights deals are the only thing keeping them profitable; their model has to be adjusted if they go down or go away.

WWE gets $265M per year for RAW from USA. It gets $205M per year for Smackdown from FOX. It gets $200M per year from NBCUniversal for the US domestic rights of the WWE Network. That's $670M per year in content rights deals. WWE operating cost in 2021 was $608M. Their profitability was $201M.

I'd imagine that you would see a return to PPV, with WWE adopting a UFC model to replace the content rights deals. And a lot more touring. Basically a return to conditions from 1999-2000.

As for IP, I think there will be some cross promotion...hopefully not as hamfisted as WCW working Robocop into its storylines back in 1990. The big potential change that I see is the realization by some Disney executives is that the most valuable characters are the ones portrayed by retired wrestlers. So why not bring the characters back with new performers? They may not understand that professional wrestling is entirely different from conventional film or television, and rebooting Hulk Hogan with a new wrestler is as likely to be a success is the NFL casting Joe Thumberton (mid-level college quarterback from Eastern Alaska State University) as its rebooted Tom Brady.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

I can't see Disney recasting Iron Man anytime soon. However, wrestling is a different product and they might not fully understand it. I said that their interest would mostly lie in WWE's catalogue of old content. Recasting old stars I wouldn't put past them. The problem is that while current fans are massive marks for nostalgia bait, they don't want to see the New Hogan or the New Stone Cold, they want to see the originals. Shameless copycats are something most fans can't stand. On top of losing out on their broadcast deals, carting out Mr. Olympia 2022 as the New Hogan would completely kill the product. Plus you'd get into the weird situation of using new guys to represent actually dead people. If Vince is still at the helm, I can't see him going through with it. Remember when Scifi wanted ECW to be a supernatural wrestling show and Vince buried it immediately with The Zombie? At best you'd get new guys with recycled gimmicks, and they'd clearly be at the bottom of the card (see Axelmania).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611799866744754177


----------



## Interceptor88

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611799866744754177


That old bastard just won't let it go.


----------



## SPCDRI

Vince McMahon must have been convinced to not exercise his power of creative because if it was within his power to bring himself as executive of the board of directors and fire people to bring in his own chosen board members, why would he not be able to have creative control? I think it works better from a PR standpoint to say he doesn't want the book, but what keeps him from unofficially having it? It is pro wrestling, after all, who is to say the idea that Vince isn't going to be a major force making decisions on creative is going to be a "work," right?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

ROHBot said:


> lol
> 
> Watch your mouth little man.


Stfu you irrelevant nonsense. You joined only a few months ago in 2022. Go back to the basement you came from.


----------



## ROHBot

TheGreatBanana said:


> Stfu you irrelevant nonsense. You joined only a few months ago in 2022. Go back to the basement you came from.


thats all you got sunshine

"you joined in 2022."

thats it. you probably paced around your mothers/ aunts house, practicing what you were going to reply with. practicing a few times in front the mirror.

and thats all you came up with.


pathetic.

you should just accept you had no idea what you were talking about and you got some new insight.


you can grow from this little one.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Can the cringelords cutting promos on each other please fuck off to rants?


----------



## Y2JSAUL

If Vince returns to WWE, 3 things will happen

1 - All wrestlers who returned from wwe will be released (this is 100% sure that will happen).

2 - Burying the young wrestlers who come to the main Roster and turning them into Joppers characters, as happened with Karrion Kross

3 - Sponsors threaten to withdraw their advertisements in the event that Vince returns again, and in the event that Vince returns, he will lose views on his part and sponsors on his part


----------



## yeahbaby!

So... what if the heat simply returns over rape allegations and hush money tho?


----------



## Awk

La Parka said:


> How long does it take to book a watchable wrestling show?
> 
> Raw and smackdown are worse than fucking dynamite and 99 percent of my posts are shitting on AEW.


Fair enough


----------



## Awk

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> yes, i know the proper phrase, I was typing quickly and dont really proof read my posts anymore, it's not a choice that I only uppercase things half the time.
> 
> im not saying its the right or moral way of handling it. far from it. i literally started the post saying "from McMahon's perspective".
> 
> we're living in a Trumpian world. it sucks, and exemplifies the decline of American intelligence, but here we are.
> 
> That twit congressional twit Kevin was just made speaker after spending three days licking the assholes of people with IQs lower than a lump of petemoss. We're in an amoral world, and I hate to say it but the people you're tlaking about, the people that want to learn from mistakes, build character, and have morals are the same people that bounce from outrage to outrage and in many cases eat their own.
> 
> You have to play the game you're in, not the game you want to be in. if my fellow liberals understood that maybe we'd win more.


fair enough.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

EX-99.6




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612848805904367616


----------



## Mister Sinister

This senile shit should be ruled mentally incompetent to make any business decisions. It doesn't matter if he has a majority share, he isn't mentally stable and can't remember last Monday, let alone last night.


----------



## Brock

Need Jack back to sort it all out


----------



## DUD

It's been a bit of blessing for Vince that the wrestling stigma he hates has remained with WWE in the wider media as its essentially allowed a repeated sexual offender to take back control without anybodys wishes and sell a multi billion dollar enterprise to a government without the widespread attention it should get.


----------



## Rockymin

Brock said:


> Need Jack back to sort it all out
> View attachment 149351


Is he still alive? I miss Tunney's howevers and furthermores.


----------



## Mustard

Rockymin said:


> Is he still alive? I miss Tunney's howevers and furthermores.


Jack Tunney died 19 years ago, in January 2004. He was 69, had a heart attack in his sleep.


----------



## Rockymin

Mustard said:


> Jack Tunney died 19 years ago, in January 2004. He was 69, had a heart attack in his sleep.


Aw, I'm really sad to hear that. He was a great "president" of the WWF back in the late 80s.


----------



## FrankieDs316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613253345367724032
First lawsuit against Vince


----------

